# Are Skin Supplements Effective and Safe?



## JustAmy (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if skin supplements are effective and safe. I have dry and sensitive skin and I'm using intensive moisturizing lotion and cream but these are too greasy. There's a lot of skin hydration supplements I have been seeing nowadays on the internet. Did anyone here already try any of them?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't use skin supplements.

What moisturizer(s) have you tried? What's the rest of your skincare routine like?


----------



## JustAmy (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm using vaseline lotion, this one works sometimes for me. I tried also lotion with argan oil but it didn't work. I also tried the oils like sunflower oil and coconut oil. The coconut oil works but it's too greasy and i don't like the smell. 
For my face, I cleanse, apply toner (nivea), apply vit c serum, then moisturizer (nivea). I don't use sunblock in the morning because I'm a bit sensitive to it. 
But I am more concerned with the dry skin on my body, esp. legs. It's so itchy when it is dry.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Do you exfoliate?

Then maybe find a body moisturizer with some shea butter in it.


----------



## JustAmy (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, that's one thing I always forgot. I only exfoliate my face but not regularly. 
Thank you for your advice.  I'll ask my friend how to make her "sugar thing" scrub.


----------

